# Fracino Piccino grinder



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Will this do the job? I currently use a krupps and it's awful! I usually drink medium roasts/ light roasts from has bean or rave. Is it anywhere near the Mazzer level? Please advise. I have a classic btw. Will it be able to grind tight enough for 30 or 40 second shots at 30g?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much are you paying for it


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

I believe its new for £135.00 inclusive of VAT and Postage.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

If you save 70 more pounds then get a used Mignon or even better a used Mazzer. I know nothing though about the Francino, maybe it is good.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Blue mignion in sales thread ...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

That fracino is basically gonna be the same as an MC2. same kind of adjustment and same kind of burrs

do yourself a favour, spend a bit more and get a used super jolly, or a mignon if space is a concern. Don't get one of these poorly made cheap grinders.


----------

